# Michigan......atf where to get it



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ed Bock Feed in Pinckney sells Amsoil.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think Andrei will ship it to you.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

XtremeRevolution on here is a vendor for AMSOIL and he can get it shipped to you. Might even have a discount, check with him.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, send Xtreme a PM, he'll walk you through getting an AMSOIL account and having them ship the fluids to you. That's how I get my oil, and ATF when I get to that point.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nearest distribution center is in Chicago or Columbus, so anyone will have to have it shipped. Shoot me a PM and I can get you an account so you can order it yourself at wholesale.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup just go on AMSoil's website and register as a preferred customer for like $20 for the year and have it shipped right to your door. I ordered a whole case of the quart size bottles as they are easy to handle and I know they will be used eventually in this car and other applications.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Yup just go on AMSoil's website and register as a preferred customer for like $20 for the year and have it shipped right to your door. I ordered a whole case of the quart size bottles as they are easy to handle and I know they will be used eventually in this car and other applications.


Although doing that, some random dealer in that area gets credit for the orders. I'd rather get someone the first 6 months. Works out better for both parties.


----------



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

does this place in pickeny bye me you were talken about AutumcruzeRS have the Amsoil ATF for the cuze diesel. how do send EtremeRevolution a PM about getting AMSOIL ATF for my cruze diesel......


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

You can call them and ask. Its Ed Bock Feeds and Stuff on m36 just east of downtown Pinckney. there # is 734-878-3092.

To contact XR just click on his name above and select "Private Message"


----------

